# 2012. The worst year of my life.



## Donnie_Brasco_9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I just said goodbye to my daughter. She is two and a half. I had her for the weekend. She is now with her mother.

For those who don't remember my first post, my wife left me a month ago. She told me she feels she has nothing left to offer, that I made her feel alone for too long, and that it was all my fault. We have agreed to joint custody of our daughter. From day one, I made sure I established a relationship with her. I am so happy I did that, because when she comes to my house, she is so happy to see me, runs right into my arms, and starts playing. She tells me she loves me all the time and we do so many things together. I am never going to give that up.

This morning I was hit with a huge storm of irony. One of my friend's told me that one of the best things I can do is be really nice to her, and show her this is not affecting me that badly. So I took our daughter to the store this morning and bought my ex some flowers for New Year's. While we were paying, the song Walk of Life by Dire Straits came on. I thought to myself, is this what my life has come to now? Seeing my daughter part time, feeling ok, then all of a sudden wanting to cry and for it all to be over? Do I just keep moving on?

I don't feel like I was a bad husband. What happened to the vows we took? I was fully prepared to stick it out and do whatever it took to make things work for the sake of my daughter. I keep hearing "kids are resilient." That may be, but my little girl is very confused right now.

My life is like a bad dream right now. And I am just waiting to wake up.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

I second the feeling of 2012 being the worst year ever.
I keep telling myself next year will be better. And it will be for you.
Kids *are* resilient. That doesn't mean they're not going to get confused or be hurt. It kills me a little every time my son asks why Dad can't be there for Christmas, or asks why we couldn't work it out. I don't know what to say, and I hate not being able to always make things better for them.
All I can do, and all you can do, is be there for them when they need you and love them no matter what. Make sure your daughter knows you love her, and keep her as a priority in your life. Do that and it will work out. Or at least that's what they tell me. I'm still waiting for the "it'll get better" part myself.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Goodbye 2012 you were not very good to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

2012...good riddance!!!! Worst year of my life also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

The one thing about rock bottom, the only way is up. Roll on 2013.


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats what I love about new year's. The hope that this year is forever in the past and the next year will be better. 
Donnie Brasco 9,
I can imagine how you must feel. I have a three and a half year old and the thought of him asking me questions about where is daddy and him ending up with divorced parents was enough to make me never consider divorce. Unfortunately that also put me in a toxic situation which lead me on the path to cheat. What I realized the morning after my husband found out and I thought my life was over was my son will be happy if his parents are happy wether together or separate. He could tell when we were fighting no matter how hard we tried to make it seem like it weren't. I know if things stayed on that path, it would have caused him pain and emotional damage. As long as you appear happy in front of your daughter and show your daughter love then I know she will be alright. I can't help with the hurt that you feel right now but i hope it will go away in time and you find the happiness you seek. 
Yay 2013!!


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Worst year of mine as well. Next year has got to be better because it cannot be any worse.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Screw You 2012! 

I'm wishing you all,
A New and Much Improved Life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can't believe it's over (Oct 6, 2012)

I read this today and loved it

Tomorrow is the first blank page of a 365 page book. Write a good one! Brad Paisley


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No one got murdered or arrested or sued. No one got fired. No one got pregnant. Trips to the hospital were relatively minor. All in all not so bad.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hmmm had you asked me in March I'd have said 'god what an awful year'

in haiku form...

now? not so bad 
in fact, pretty damn good
endless possibilities


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

i know the feeling - i wish i had the balls to take us all to heaven to be together - what thart sick bictch has done is disgusting - no normal woman could break up a family - i married an evil ione


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Good riddance 2012. Other than the birth of our son, I will confine you to the pit, never to think about you again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> Good riddance 2012. Other than the birth of our son, I will confine you to the pit, never to think about you again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

I am tired of suffering. Of living in misery. 

A man can't live like this forever. 

Time to accept the situation, look at the positives and move forward with life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

36Separated said:


> i know the feeling -* i wish i had the balls to take us all to heaven to be together* - what thart sick bictch has done is disgusting - no normal woman could break up a family - i married an evil ione


Um, that is a very disturbing remark.... You sound not only suicidal, but in a murderous mood.

Have you been drinking? Do you need to see someone about a deep depression?


----------



## parker (Dec 2, 2012)

Good riddance 2012.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> I am tired of suffering. Of living in misery.
> 
> A man can't live like this forever.
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm starting out 2013 with waffles and sausage for breakfast, then gonna spend the day spoiling myself and my kids.


----------

